# Information needed on L1B visa



## Sunseekers (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi, 

My Canadian husband is transferring with his company to the states on a L1B visa. His company have told him that he just needs to drive to the border and get the visa approved there.

We will be entering from Canada (but don't live there currently), however, I am not a Canadian citizen, I hold an Irish passport and will be on a tourist visa. As his spouse, is it possible for me to get my L2 visa at the border or do we need to apply to the US consulate in advance? 

We would really appreciate any information/ advice!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sunseekers said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Canadian husband is transferring with his company to the states on a L1B visa. His company have told him that he just needs to drive to the border and get the visa approved there.
> 
> ...


Read the following link, especially the paragraph which starts with "Canadians with an approved blanket petition.... "

I don't believe its just a case of driving to the border entry and saying you require an L Visa. According to this link you need a completed form and documentation
and there are only certain ports of entry at which you can do this. Also the petitioner (the company) needs to have an established blanket petition relationship.

L-1B Intracompany Transferee Specialized Knowledge | USCIS

Unfortunately it does not say anything about dependents with Canadian transfers.

I would obtain more info from your company HR with regard your position.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Sunseekers said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Canadian husband is transferring with his company to the states on a L1B visa. His company have told him that he just needs to drive to the border and get the visa approved there.
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound right. The L1B application process is described here:

L-1B Intracompany Transferee Specialized Knowledge | USCIS

Does your husband's employer know what they are doing? Have they filed form I-129 on his behalf? If they don't know what they are doing, they need to consult with someone who knows how this works.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Crawford said:


> Read the following link, especially the paragraph which starts with "Canadians with an approved blanket petition.... "
> 
> I don't believe its just a case of driving to the border entry and saying you require an L Visa. According to this link you need a completed form and documentation
> and there are only certain ports of entry at which you can do this. Also the petitioner (the company) needs to have an established blanket petition relationship.
> ...


Yes, it does. It states that dependents are eligible for L2 visas.

_Family of L-1 Workers
The transferring employee may be accompanied or followed by his or her spouse and unmarried children who are under 21 years of age. Such family members may seek admission in L-2 nonimmigrant classification and, if approved, generally will be granted the same period of stay as the employee. 

Change/Extend Status

If these family members are already in the United States and seeking change of status to or extension of stay in L-2 classification, they may apply collectively, with fee, using Form I-539, Application to Extend/Change Status. 

Spouses

Spouses of L-1 workers may apply for work authorization by filing a Form I-765, Application for Employment Authorization with fee. If approved, there is no specific restriction as to where the L-2 spouse may work.

_


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> Yes, it does. It states that dependents are eligible for L2 visas.
> 
> _Family of L-1 Workers
> The transferring employee may be accompanied or followed by his or her spouse and unmarried children who are under 21 years of age. Such family members may seek admission in L-2 nonimmigrant classification and, if approved, generally will be granted the same period of stay as the employee.
> ...


What I meant was it does not say whether Canadian or non Canadian dependents of Canadian transferees getting the visa at the port of entry can also get their L2 by this method.

I know that dependents of L1 visa - getting the visa via the usual route of a consulate - can obtain L2 visas. 

The OP was asking whether she too can get an L2 at the port of entry being an Irish passport holder.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I have to guess here - it sounds like NAFTA and L1 are getting mixed up. 

The Canadian employer has to apply for L1B and the respective L2.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

twostep said:


> I have to guess here - it sounds like NAFTA and L1 are getting mixed up.
> 
> The Canadian employer has to apply for L1B and the respective L2.


Apparently it can be processed at the border:

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/1266/~/canadian-l-1-visa-(intracompany-transferee)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MarylandNed said:


> Apparently it can be processed at the border:
> 
> https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/1266/~/canadian-l-1-visa-(intracompany-transferee)


OP does not have a Canadian passport.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

twostep said:


> OP does not have a Canadian passport.


The OP isn't getting an L1. Her husband is getting the L1 and he is a Canadian citizen. The L1 and L2 can be processed at the border as long as the L1 applicant is a Canadian citizen. See this link:

http://www.cbp.gov/linkhandler/cgov/travel/id_visa/citizens/L_1.ctt/L_1.pdf

_"To ensure prompt processing by USCIS, including creating a Form I-797, Notice of 
Action confirming the adjudication result (e.g. approval of the L-1 classification and the 
dates of validity); sending the Form I-797 to the petitioner; and entry by USCIS into the 
Department of State’s Petition Information Management System (PIMS) *to facilitate the 
issuance of L-2 (dependent of L-1) nonimmigrant visas for non-citizens of Canada*, the 
completed I-129 petition package must be mailed by CBP to the USCIS Service Center 
after the petition has been adjudicated by CBP. "_


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I do not know enough about L! and Canada but hope everything works for OP. Thank you MarylandNed:>)


----------



## Sunseekers (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you so much for all your replies! 

We knew that my husband would be fine. His company has successfully relocated people using L1A and L1B visas previously, however they were all Canadian so we were more concerned about my 'Irish ness'

I have googled so much and just couldn't get a definite answer. We appreciate all you have said here and I will post and let you know what happens!


----------

